# What is Your Go-To Redfish Lure ?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually fish with live shrimp but figured I would buy some kind of silver spoon to try. 
I was in Academy the other day and they had about 6 different brands/sizes.
What have you had the best luck with ? I need brand/model/size.
Or, if it's not a silver spoon, what is it ?
Thanks.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Early early and late, a super spook in bone is productive.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gold spoon...the Krocodile. Trade out the cheap trebles before use!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

what size or weight is the gold spoon?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

The size spoon might be relative to the fish and conditions you are fishing. I used to kill monster redfish in Perdido Pass at dawn and dusk with a big ol' 3 oz silver spoon on a heavy surf rod- so we are talking about larger fish in low light conditions with fairly strong current at times. 
Inshore, I'd say about a 3/4 - 1 oz or so. 
But its been awhile since I've had the chance to really target inshore reds. One of my "personal" fall and spring go-to is a chartreuse Strike King "Redfish Magic" on my baitcaster.  In Crystal River we have had a lot of luck with DOA CAL paddle-tail.
And if you ask my wife, Cookie...... It's only live shrimp. But she has done pretty well with fresh cut pinfish and croaker when she has run out of live bait.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> what size or weight is the gold spoon?


I have a few different sizes/weights. I match the size of the bull minnows and finger mullet as best I can.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

makes good sense.
Thanks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Depends on the size of redfish I'm targeting & the area at which I'm targeting them. 

Sometimes a big 1 oz. topwater, sometimes a 1/2 oz. topwater, sometimes a 1.5 oz. spoon, sometimes a 5/16 oz. Golden Eye jighead paired w/ a Matrix or Vortex Shad, sometimes a 1.5 oz. jighead w/ an 8'' chartreuse twister tail grub, sometimes a 1 & 5/8 oz. Super Pogey rattletrap.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hard to beat a rat l trap or a weedless gold spoon 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I really like to catch them on Zara Spooks, but generally I catch slot reds in the rivers using a red crankbait (Rapala DT4 being my favorite) or a red rattletrap type lure. I also have good luck on Gulp baits with a 1/4 oz. jig head. I only use quality jig heads because a big red will bend out the cheap ones.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Matrix Shad.... myself, friends, fellow captains and clients all use it!

I have caught my largest Red Fish on it and the most the best part of this lure is that it will catch almost every other species while ur targeting the 1.... easy eay to catch a slam

Dont get me wrong I like to use other lures as well.... but if i had to choose 1 specifically for reds..... no brainer


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Matrix Shad has probably caught more red fish in the Pensacola area the past 3 years then any other lure..... go back in the archives and look for yourself.... everyone has figured it out..... it simply works.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Matrix Shad has probably caught more red fish in the Pensacola area the past 3 years then any other lure..... go back in the archives and look for yourself.... everyone has figured it out..... it simply works.


this dood is a frawd. no idea where he got those pics. i tryed matrox & hav had no luk wit it. marketing skeme 4 shure.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> this dood is a frawd. no idea where he got those pics. i tryed matrox & hav had no luk wit it. marketing skeme 4 shure.


Hahahahaha..... im goin to need you to take some pics tonight, Im feelin the need to bust open a can of whoop azz on some fish! Get your gear ready I'll throw Matrix all night you throw whatever you got. Ill even let you keep score because Ive given up on counting the endless hookups hahahahaha tell Mitch and Nathon to come as well


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Matrix Shad has probably caught more red fish in the Pensacola area the past 3 years then any other lure


I'm not so sure about that....it's a great lure but still, when numbers are what I'm looking for, I know of 1 thing that consistently gets them fired up and biting when nothing else will, and catches more reds than you know what to do with :whistling:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

There will probably be as many answers for this question, like many other questions asked on this forum, as there are members on this forum. Each angler eventually figures out what works best for them. It takes some trial and error- and effort on the part of the angler. And everyone has their own preferences. Will a Matrix Shad out fish the same color DOA CAL on the same redfish in the same conditions and with identical cast / retrieve teqniques? Can we really say for sure? I'm not- but I encourage any new / novice angler to ask- then try a few different lures, and make their own determination on what "their" go-to redfish lure is. JMHO
It's like a recipe for gumbo- there is no "one" right answer. So, because it's one of the purposes of this forum, and for the sake of comparison- keep the comments and suggestions coming!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hahahahaha..... im goin to need you to take some pics tonight, Im feelin the need to bust open a can of whoop azz on some fish! Get your gear ready I'll throw Matrix all night you throw whatever you got. Ill even let you keep score because Ive given up on counting the endless hookups hahahahaha tell Mitch and Nathon to come as well


I have an exam tomorrow though. ;( Ugh, it's so tempting.... Lemme see how much studying I get done today & let you know bro.

Also that "hey you guys" thing is starting to scare me. I saw him in my dream last night I think.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Matrix Shad has probably caught more red fish in the Pensacola area the past 3 years then any other lure..... go back in the archives and look for yourself.... everyone has figured it out..... it simply works.


Not sure if I'd assume that everyone fishing in Pensacola posts every fishing trip that they make on the forum.

Your post might be a little more accurate if stated: Matrix Shad gets REPORTED in more redfish POSTS on the PFF than any other lure. 

I used a Matrix shad one time when I was in college, just because I needed the money. All I caught was crabs.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

60hertz said:


> Not sure if I'd assume that everyone fishing in Pensacola posts every fishing trip that they make on the forum.
> 
> Your post might be a little more accurate if stated: Matrix Shad gets REPORTED in more redfish POSTS on the PFF than any other lure.


Not sure if I'd go on a helpful, informational thread just to give a captain who has probably caught more redfish in the past month than you've caught in your lifetime a hard time about how he worded one of his comments.


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'd say finger mullet and crankbaits. I've caught slot reds on live bait and cut bait. Never seem to catch them on artificial lures. Shrimp, DOAs, spoons, Rapalas, jigs and top water all work.

Honestly I want to try the Matrix shad now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cynoscion27 said:


> Honestly I want to try the Matrix shad now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I highly recommend giving them a shot. Just be sure not to post about it if you catch fish on them, as that is absolutely not allowed on this forum!


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> I highly recommend giving them a shot. Just be sure not to post about it if you catch fish on them, as that is absolutely not allowed on this forum!


I'm sensing some history of butthurt behind this lure. How's it work for trolling?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cynoscion27 said:


> I'm sensing some history of butthurt behind this lure. How's it work for trolling?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Oh there are a few severely damaged rear-ends around these parts. Just be careful when mentioning Matrix Shad around a couple of the well-seasoned, expert fishermen here, as they don't respond very kindly to it. 

Also, they work great for trolling! I've actually trolled them rigged weedless on weighted, wide-gap worm hooks in really weedy areas & that works great as well. If you do that, you just gotta make sure to get wide gap hooks with shorter shanks so that the hook doesn't come out in the section that leads to the tail portion.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am no expert by any means and will never claim to be regardless of the fish that I have caught. That being said I believe that location is just as important as the lure. I have consistently caught reds on wigglers while bream fishing. I have done the same flipping grass beds for bass. Call it what you will but of the fish are not there you are not going to catch them. Some folks spend a lot of time on the water so they have countless spots to fish which makes it seem like they have the magic lure.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Rapala x-rap, zoom fluke in white on 3/16 jighead, redfish magic spinnerbait in chartreuse.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you can't catch them on a gold spoon or a chartreuse Cocahoe, then you need to find a new area to fish.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Matrix, because no redfish was caught without em....since I started in 1981:thumbsup:

Any of you remember Loves Lures?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

To say that Matrix shad has caught for redfish than any other bait in Pensacola is just false. I'm sure it's caught more redfish for you, but if that's all you use all day, the odds are in its favor. I know I haven't seen one local tournament won with a Matrix shad.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Rapala Skitterwalk pearl w/ purple back

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Not sure if I'd go on a helpful, informational thread just to give a captain who has probably caught more redfish in the past month than you've caught in your lifetime a hard time about how he worded one of his comments.


Lying is not helpful.

Also, I really seriously doubt that Josh has caught more redfish in the past month than I've caught my entire life. I'm in my mid 40's and have spent almost 40 years fishing along the Gulf Coast. Hell, I've probably got pimples on my ass that are even older than you (ThaFish!)

I also doubt that most of the redfish in the Pensacola area have been caught on Matrix Shad. 

There are only 2 Pensacola area guides listed on the MatrixShad.com website on their "Pro Staff." (WHICH. BTW, the "Pro" from ProStaff is NOT "Professional" it is "Promotional" and YOU have to BUY from them to stay on their staff - kind of like a pimp & whore relationship.) 

For the sake of this argument, let's say that there are 100 guides in the Pensacola area. The claims that "most of the redfish are caught with Matrix" means that either 2 guides are catching most of the fish, or that most of the guides are using the product.

There's just no way these claims that y'all are making are realistic.

Like others have mentioned, it's more about location and water movement that lure selection.


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

1/4oz. Gold spoon


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

60hertz said:


> Lying is not helpful.
> 
> Also, I really seriously doubt that Josh has caught more redfish in the past month than I've caught my entire life. I'm in my mid 40's and have spent almost 40 years fishing along the Gulf Coast. Hell, I've probably got pimples on my ass that are even older than you (ThaFish!)
> 
> ...


I hope that novel made you feel better. I wish I had time to take trivial comments so seriously.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> I hope that novel made you feel better. I wish I had time to take trivial comments so seriously.


You are an immature little drut.

People come here for honest and helpful information to help them up their fishing game - not to get inundated with useless marketing and hype.

Then, when someone call's one of you out for it you resort to name calling and trying to belittle others.

Way to go. Way to go.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

This is an interesting read on red fish baits! I'm glad I found it - and glad I have the time to digest all of it. First of all - I am new to this area, and to saltwater fishing, and I want to say that I have learned a lot in the past year from reading the PFF and trying out new things and I am very grateful for the effort everyone has posted for us new guys. :notworthy:

Second, I have tried the Matrix shad in various colors and all I catch is lots of trout, or lots of lizard-fish! I've probably spent a pocket load of cash on these and other soft plastics, and the learning experience has been fun. I am thankful that I have the time and resources to apply to this journey!

Most of the baits out there are out to "snag" the fisherman - and separate them from their hard earned money! I've fallen for it time and time again with the expectation of catching the "big ones"! Like I said - I enjoy the journey!

I will also say that I have not hired a guide to "teach me how to do it in saltwater", and also that I fish the Destin bay area, and the river delta mostly - during the day. I know that I probably should hire a guide - and pay my dues - and I probably will in the future, but I like trying to do it on my own. I like to sleep at night, so just my 2 cents.

I have used, and will continue to us, either live shrimp or penfish/croakers, or cut bait for the reds, and they work most of the time for me - if the reds are there!

So, again, thanks for the comments, and enjoy the journey! :thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I usually fish with live shrimp but figured I would buy some kind of silver spoon to try.
> I was in Academy the other day and they had about 6 different brands/sizes.
> What have you had the best luck with ? I need brand/model/size.
> Or, if it's not a silver spoon, what is it ?
> Thanks.


Welldoya - my apologies for hijacking your thread.

In my opinion there is no "magic" lure. It's all about presentation and matching the bait that is naturally available.

I only use artificial lures and here's a compilation of what I always share with folks that contact me about how to catch more fish.

Tides: Incoming tide fish the banks as the rising water is pushing bait into the shallows. Outgoing tide fish the drop-offs as the falling water is washing bait off the shallows. Slack tide? Work the flats and find pot-holes (look at Google Earth A LOT and use it to plan a trip.)

Locating fish: Fish like structure & moving water, they like to cut through the eddy currents because that's where smaller fish get trapped. Fish are generally lazy and will bite almost anything when you find them in the eddy currents.

Stealth is key - the more quiet you can be the better. Position your boat to minimize hull slap. This is why wade fishing is so effective, it is very stealthy.

Lures: topwater during night or low light (spooks, skitterwalks, etc...) , suspending baits (BF's, Mirrodines, Heavydines) during transitional light, then a soft plastic rigged on a jig head once the sun is high in the sky. Scented baits are far superior and use something like ProCure as an attractant on all of your lures.

Make LOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGG casts.

Match the Hatch - match your lure size and profile to what's swimming around.

Don't forget to change up your retrieve - work it fast, work it slow. Twitch it. Twitch, twitch, twitch, pause. Just try new things until the fish bite.

Finally - keep a log book. Write down details from every trip - tides, lures, abnormalities, etc... Even write down your failure trips as you don't want to repeat a failed trip.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

60hertz said:


> You are an immature little drut.
> 
> People come here for honest and helpful information to help them up their fishing game - not to get inundated with useless marketing and hype.
> 
> ...


No name-calling here, unless you count the names you've called me I suppose. 

Keep getting angry. It's not ruining my day. I'm still studying for an exam & I'll still be fishing tonight. Unfortunately I won't be throwing Matrix though, I'll probably just put some baits out on the bottom.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

60hertz said:


> Welldoya - my apologies for hijacking your thread.
> 
> In my opinion there is no "magic" lure. It's all about presentation and matching the bait that is naturally available.
> 
> ...


Great post - thank you very much!:notworthy:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

thafish said:


> no name-calling here, unless you count the names you've called me i suppose.
> 
> Keep getting angry. It's not ruining my day. I'm still studying for an exam & i'll still be fishing tonight. Unfortunately i won't be throwing matrix though, i'll probably just put some baits out on the bottom.


lol.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

60Hertz, no problem about the hijacking. I've been around here a long time. I know how things can turn south in a hurry.
And thanks for the great post of tips. And thank everybody for your answers.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

guess I'll go throw out all those gulp! baits I've been using then:whistling:


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

Z-Man are my go to lure nowadays. Got ten trout the first time I tried em.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Cynoscion27 said:


> Z-Man are my go to lure nowadays. Got ten trout the first time I tried em.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


ZMAN what....that's like saying "Strike King is my favorite redfish lure".


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

shrapnel said:


> ZMAN what....that's like saying "Strike King is my favorite redfish lure".


Shad, pinfish color

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Careful- these guys can be critical! LOL


----------



## chasingtails (Jul 11, 2013)

Try a 1 - 1/8 oz Johnson silver spoon, if a Redfish can see it he will hit it. If you are only fishing for big reds use a 30# leader or you will get your feelings hurt by those big bull reds. I have been killing em for the last 2 weeks around Dixie bar... 10 today that weighed 211 pounds. Good luck!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> To say that Matrix shad has caught for redfish than any other bait in Pensacola is just false. I'm sure it's caught more redfish for you, but if that's all you use all day, the odds are in its favor. I know I haven't seen one local tournament won with a Matrix shad.


Speaking of tournaments, Alex is putting on another redfish tournament at Blackwater on 12/10. The launching point is at Marquis Basin and we are expecting a really good turnout.

This would be a great opportunity for Team Matrix to prove that matrix shads catch more redfish than any other bait.


----------



## chasingtails (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree with "dabutcher" , but there's no chance in _ ell he is going to take you up on that offer?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There is not much better than watching a big Red rise up behind a top water, walk the dog lure. But for you best bang throw a 1/2 ounce Gold Johnson Sprite. The silver in the same will catch a few reds and a ton of trout and most other species out there as well.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Johnson gold weedless spoon in various sizes
Unfair Lure's Rip-N-Slash in trout pattern 90 size

Most of my reds have come on those two lures.


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Time on the water is definitely the most important factor, because all of the top fishing lures in the world don't do any good if they're sitting in your garage! 

Ok, I'll stop my John Madden impersonation and answer the question. 

As a kayak guy, I have absolutely fell in love with the Heddon Super Spook (XT, jr., regular 5", whatever...). There is nothing quite as cool as watching a big red or trout pushing a wake right before it slams your lure as you "walk the dog". I like getting the shit scared out of me when a monster rises out of the deep just feet away from where I'm sitting, then starts ripping line like it's cool (especially at night, because I am still permanently scarred after watching Jaws as a little kid). 

I also like to troll weedless gold spoons and jerk baits (yozuri crystal minnow is my favorite), but haven't had much luck casting them (although, admittedly, I haven't put much time into it like other lures I own). I agree with what many have already stated that if the conditions and area(s) hold fish, you'll probably have pretty good luck regardless of what you throw. Comfort, familiarity, and preference should be heavily favored when deciding which of your many lures you should throw. That being said, fight the urge to only throw your "lucky" lure. I got burned just this morning trying to force a topwater bite in an area I knew (or should have known) wasn't going to be good based on the conditions. Try new areas, tie on something completely different, chuck it out there and see what comes up. You never know what's out there if you don't try new things, right?

Tight lines,

-W16


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Whiskey16 said:


> Time on the water is definitely the most important factor, because all of the top fishing lures in the world don't do any good if they're sitting in your garage!
> 
> Ok, I'll stop my John Madden impersonation and answer the question.
> 
> ...


I have never developed confidence in the gold spoon, although I have read repeatedly that they are a very reliable redfish lure. Those of you how throw gold spoons, do you add anything to them like a twist tail grub trailer or something, or do you just throw them straight from the package? I assume it's a steady retrieve enough to make it wobble through the water but not enough to spin it?


----------

